# Newbie from Texas



## reefinraider420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi all, I'm Randall from San Antonio. I'm new to this forum. Been grilling awhile and just getting in to smoking. I just purchased the Smoke Canyon Vertical Smoker. Am interested in mods before I put together. Any and all input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Randall!

Welcome to SMF!

I am not familiar with your smoker, so I can't help with your questions.

Hopefully someone who is will be along shortly.

Al


----------



## reefinraider420 (Feb 1, 2017)

So I'm convinced that this model turned into the Smoke Canyon Vertical Smoker sold by Bass Pro I just picked it up yesterday. Bought the Rev sealer and lava lock gasket. Any thing else I need or recommendations













Screenshot_20170201-094630.png



__ reefinraider420
__ Feb 1, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 1, 2017)

Howdy, Randall, and welcome.  Your Smoke Canyon looks just like the now defunct Brinkmann Trailmaster vertical.  If you search "Brinkmann Trailmaster Vertical" in SMF's engine, you'll find numerous threads on it.  Take a look at this one--pretty comprehensive analysis and mods done here.  Welcome aboard and good luck!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149947/new-brinkmann-trailmaster-vertical-smoker


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a sunny and cool day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of             great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

